# XML-RPC - Problem mit XmlRpcServlet.properties



## PeterRRR (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab grade zum ersten mal versucht, eine Client-Server-Anwendung mit XML-RPC zu realisieren. Ich hab dazu das einfache Calculator-Beispiel von Apache genommen (ws-xmlrpc - The Apache XML-RPC Client)
Beim Starten des Clients kommt allerdings die Fehlermeldung:



> org.apache.xmlrpc.XmlRpcException: Failed to locate resource XmlRpcServlet.properties



Der Code des Clients sieht folgendermaßen aus, wobei der Fehler an der rot markierten Zeile auftritt:


```
import java.net.URL;
import org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcClient;
import org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcClientConfigImpl;

public class simpleClient {
	
	public simpleClient()
	{
		try
		{
		    XmlRpcClientConfigImpl config = new XmlRpcClientConfigImpl();
		    config.setServerURL(new URL("http://127.0.0.1:8080/testxmlrpc/xmlrpc"));
		    XmlRpcClient client = new XmlRpcClient();
		    client.setConfig(config);
		    Object[] params = new Object[]{new Integer(33), new Integer(9)};
[COLOR="Red"]		    Integer result = (Integer) client.execute("Calculator.add", params);[/COLOR]
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new simpleClient();
	}
}
```

In der web.xml steht folgendes:

```
<servlet>
	<servlet-name>XmlRpcServlet</servlet-name>
	<servlet-class>org.apache.xmlrpc.webserver.XmlRpcServlet</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
	<servlet-name>XmlRpcServlet</servlet-name>
	<url-pattern>/xmlrpc</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
```

In der XmlRpcServlet.properties steht:

```
Calculator=demo.Calculator
```

Und in der Calculator-Klasse:

```
package demo;

public class Calculator {
        public int add(int i1, int i2) {
                return i1 + i2;
        }
        public int subtract(int i1, int i2) {
                return i1 - i2;
        }
}
```

Das Eclipse-Projekt sind wie auf folgendem Screenshot zu sehen aus:







Auch wenn ich das Web-Projekt in Eclipse ausführe und die URL http://localhost:8080/testxmlrpc/xmlrpc eingebe wird im Browser die selbe Fehlermeldung wie oben angezeigt ("Failed to locate resource XmlRpcServlet.properties")

Hat jemand eine Idee woran da der Fehler liegen könnte?
Danke schon jetzt dafür!

lg Peter


----------



## PeterRRR (16. Mai 2009)

Das Problem hat sich soeben erledigt. Der Fehler war, dass die XmlRpcServlet.properties im original Apache-xmlrpc-server-JAR-Archiv, das vom Webserver verwendet wird, liegen muss und nicht in einem Package des eigenen Webprojekts.

lg Peter


----------

